# Falken Ziex ZE-912



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

Just got a set of these and mounted them last night. So far, they seem like a nice tire, pretty quite and pretty grippy, but I haven't had the opportunity to really put them to the test yet. I will update once I have put some miles on them. I also like the way they look, they are not directional.

Tires - ZIEX ZE-912 - Falken Tire


----------

